# 24hr GMT watch with unidirectional timing bezel?



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

any 24hr GMT watch with unidirectional timing bezel?

i prefer automatic, but could be kinetic or eco drive as well

i can only think of doxa 750T GMT


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Here are a couple that I like a lot...For their design and superior ruggedness...
Both pictures (and watches) from Watchbuys. The Limes has three timezones, while the Temption boasts a cleaner design.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

And if I had a big enough wrist I'd buy one of these U-boat steel monsters in a split second....


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

...And the Breitling Colt GMT


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool looking watches! b-)


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Don't forget the biggest, baddest, coolest one of all...and probably the most expensive also....


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

Dennis Smith said:


> Don't forget the biggest, baddest, coolest one of all...and probably the most expensive also....


b-)


----------



## Plissken (Aug 21, 2006)

And not forgetting the Omega Bond GMT


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's the Doxa. Cool watch!


----------



## Automatic (Mar 11, 2006)

Check out the G-1 from Ocean7.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Ocean7 ....Not quite
That's a 12/GMT with unidirectional bezel but it's not a timing bezel.


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's a new one. Nice looking 12hr/GMT watch with chronograph and inner count-up bezel (turned by the crown at 7, I assume).


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

One more new model


----------

